# VE's exclusive all black ZT60s



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Want to see the prettiest TV turn into the most handsome display you have ever seen? Just click here for a preview of what's very soon to come.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I wish the Samsung f8500 had done the Magnum treatment all the way around.


----------

